# New guy in Central Fl...



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome, do a search for a "cut out" on this site many ways to do it based on the structure of the buildings,


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Vacuuming them out will not remove the comb or mess that will rot. Did you talk to Gene yet? First you need to get the hive built. I bring the hives and parts to class every workshop. We can put it together before you leave. We have the air tools and supplies every workshop. If getting them out gets critical call me and I or Gene will help you get them out.


----------



## dennis2021 (May 4, 2010)

I keep trying to do the "cut out" search, but it keeps saying ... no results. 

Also, no, I haven't talked to Gene yet. Who is He? Is the workshop your talking about at Frederickson Apiaries? Or do you have a workshop of your own? Either way, Thanks for offering to help. I'm pretty sure I will need some help. I did get permission to take all the siding off the shed.

What will I need to bring?


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

here is a link
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239504&highlight=hive+wall
Bob

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241169


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Sorry, I confused you with some students at Tampa's USF workshops. Take a complete hive with frames, string or rubber bands, bee tools (veil, smoker, hive tool), a few extra long serrated knives, gloves and clothes you can get really dirty and sticky. Remove the siding to expose the hive, cut the comb out, secure it in the frames with string or rubber bands, clean out the cavity really good, remove every beelike deposit by scraping, bleach or soapy water (kills bees but you will lose some any way you do this) seal the building back up, especially how they got in, filling the cavity with foam or insulation will discourage them also, as other bees will seek to live there again, that is why you want it clean and sealed. You can do the removal and cleanup on two days if you leave the cavity exposed to the weather but not for long.


----------



## dennis2021 (May 4, 2010)

Does anyone have or know someone who has some unwanted equipment? Or some I can use for a while, until I get up to speed on what to get.
My Uncle really wants me to get the bees out. Any Mentors out there? I am willing to work for the hands on knowledge.


----------



## Naturegoods (Mar 12, 2010)

A cut out isn't the ideal way to get started but it can be done. If you can run a table or radial saw, go the the home page, left column "Build it Yourself" link. Make a deep super or two, make some of those swarm catcher frames I think they call them. I use them to put cut out brood combs into and set them in a super. I buy 1x12 lumber at a saw mill and pay 1/4th the hardware store cost. It ain't got to be pretty to hold bees.
The hard part is going to be getting the girls out and you will need help with that but having a place to put them is pretty important too.
Good luck.
Visit the chat room for faster results.


----------



## dennis2021 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks. No access to a table saw, I will look at the do-it -yourself stuff though. Chat....okay, I'll check it out.


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

are you in Seminole County or City?


----------



## dennis2021 (May 4, 2010)

Seminole County, Oviedo.


----------

